# Do you really remember everything in your shop?



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Over the last couple weeks I have thought a lot about everything in the shop that was never on "the list". We all keep track of major tools, stationary power tools, portable power tools, all of our commonly used hand tools, maybe a fancy workbench and so on. But how often do you think of things like ladders (I had 4 fiberglass ladders), extension cords (I probably had a dozen 12/3 cords) and cabinets that you built yourself. Do you really keep track of the supplies to support all of those tools? Just curious if others do better than I did writing it all down?


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Again, so sorry for your loss of your shop. One thing that might have helped in the aftermath that I've done is to take pictures of everything, and I do mean EVERYTHING, put it on a USB drive and stick it in a fire safe. While new tools and equipment are purchased and old stuff is let go, the urge to update the picture files never goes away. Having a pictorial record on hand also helps in any insurance claims if lost or damaged and needing to be replaced. Hope this might help for down the road apiece.

Take care.
TZH


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Unfortunately not, but I'm gonna start to add 'em to my list. GREAT advise. For example I'd guess my Pecan self constructed work bench would be valued at $600.00-800.00 w/vises.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I actually have been wanting to do an "inventory" of all things in my shop. I know you've got to going nutz. Gosh, I envy you for holding it together, and wish you the best for getting it all back together. Again, I'm sorry for your many losses Monte.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Monty,

I think about it but…like everyone else not when I should. Screws, nails, hammers?, measuring tools. Couldn't find my pry bars…. And with an itemized list do I write down a location???? You have an opportunity here to redefine yourself and your shop.

Did you ever ask yourself, "what would I not buy if I had it to do over?" You can actually use your hindsight!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Monte, I don't have a clue what smaller stuff (router bits, blades, drill bits, and on and on) is in my shop. Probably the best plan is a walk through with a video camera documenting everything. You have inspired me to get this done ASAP (especially after my "near miss" last Sunday!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I have an inventory and pix just in case.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Have inventory: Brand, type, serial numbers, photos, of everything. And if happened to not have a serial number, I invented my own, and engraved it on the item.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Omg… No! I had a fire in our home and you don't realize some things till a year down the road and you go to get them. Boxes of screws, nails, cleaners, sanding supplies, finishing supplies. The list is endless.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

I didn't even years ago, but since my father passed away and I inherited all his tools, every time I look for something I find a tool I didn't even know I had.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

My insurance company highly suggested I take pictures and lists of everything. I did, but have not updated in a long time


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am not good at keeping that inventory either. Really should go through and get a general one. I am constantly thinking I have this or that only to find it is actually a tool I have at work or vice-versa. We had a shop in the agency burn down almost 2 years ago now, the manager there is still coming up with things that they no longer have and need. It's mostly the small stuff you just take for granted that is there.

Good Luck with it all Monte and thanks for being an inspiration.

CtL


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe you could use LJ, take pics and post them in your "My Workshop" then they will always be there and it will give you a reason to post something.

I have a few pics and some receipts for the larger tools. I use most of my tools quite a bit. I do some remodeling, handy man crap and so on, so i tend to use a variety of tools. They are all segregated into boxes, pouches and so fourth. 
Most of my tools are portable so i can move them around the shop when i need to and take them to job sites.

I would have a hell of a time remembering all of them, but If I separate the different type of jobs (plumb, finish, paint, etc…) then i could probably get 80% of them listed.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

Monte,

Sorry for your loss. I can't imagine losing all of my tools.
I know where every tool, supply, jig, and piece of wood is…in my shop,
but if it burned, I wouldn't even come close to remembering what I have.
I guess it's time for a list, and some photos.
Thanks for making me think about it.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Monte, sorry about your loss. As always, you move forward in the face of adversity. Because of this post I will start my inventory and get the wife out in my shop with the camera (I'm not allowed to touch it!).

On a side note, I know getting tools is a top priority so, I thought I would give you a heads up. Stan Houston is having their annual woodworking show at its Sioux Falls location. The dates are February 21 and 22. The factory reps are there and give discounts on equipment, tools and supplies. The discounts are typically 10%. They carry a wide range of woodworking machines including Delta, Powermatic, Saw Sop, Shopfox and others. They also have demonstrations on woodworking techniques. I have gone the last 2 years and enjoyed it and bought my table saw and band saw at the show. I know they have a Rapid City office, so you may want to stop by there or call for details and see if they have a flyer yet.

Good luck and I wish you the best going forward.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Two journals and a spreadsheet have everything recorded.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

THAT is exactly why I took over 500 photos in my shop. Opened every cabinet, every drawer, and even stuff up in the rafters. I figured it would help me to "remember" just how much STUFF I had in the event of loss.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Monte-Since your disaster, I have been thinking 'what would I do?'. It occurs to me that I have not updated my inventory since sometime in 2009. I think I am re-orienting my priorities, taking photos, and recording serial numbers, etc.

Just in case.


----------



## sergiozal (Jan 11, 2011)

Not at all… sometimes I buy what I need for the moment just to find out later that I had the same tool hidden in a drawer… LOL


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

TZH recommended putting the stuff on a flash drive in a fire safe, what a great idea. Another possibility is to save a spreadsheet list on Google docs so there is also a file online. I use Google docs to back up most of my work files, which eliminates the meed for carrying a flash drive, but I feel you can never save documents in enough locations, always great to have a backup!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I have many items I bought multiple times because I did not remember I had them…


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

the little things that most wouldn't write down should be,like screws,cut nails,plywood,the pvc pipe for your dust collection.my not seem like much but how much is that stuff to replace I'm sure you could spend or have spent a few hundred on that stuff and would have to again after a fire.but you never think about that stuff with a claim. but you use it daily.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I think I need to do some inventory work,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

no problems remembering where things are in my little 12×14 shop


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I keep an inventory with serial#'s and value on Google Docs, that way I can access it from any computer if something were to happen.


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

Heck no! Though I'm currently workshopless, I recently had to do a job again after some 8 years of having my tools packed away in boxes. I'd open each one and have a surprise: "Ha! I forgot I have this!" And some of it was quite pricey stuff, besides the small stuff like spokeshaves. You make a very good point, Monte. I think a digital camera certainly makes life a lot easier than lists though, and probably provides more specific insurance documentation.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

What shop … where is it again?
I can list all the stationary and some of te power tools but hand tools, I doubt I would remember 50%!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I use 2 programs for my smart phone: My Home Pro which is for the actual inventory. It includes fields for pix, serial numbers, purchase price and source, quantity, etc. It also has the ability to product an assortment of reports. I was surprised to see the total value of my shop tools, hardware, etc. Then I use GCloud which automatically backs up my phone's data daily. It took me 2-3 days for the initial inventory, but very little time to keep it current. FWIW


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a spread sheet for the tools with model number and serial numbers. I also added approximate current fair market values for everything as is (used) and rough new replacement costs. I also took a video to sort of show case/inventory my shop and it's contents. I keep a copy of each on a thumb drive in a fire box and I'm thinking of having my brother hold onto a copy as well in Georgia so regardless of what could happen in my area, there would always be an inventory somewhere. For the smaller stuff that still represents an investment (like router bits and blades) I tried to catch all of those in the video so you can actually see what is included in the collection. The thing I didn't record was the lumber, I have quite a bit drying in various places and it would be significant if it all had to be replaced for some reason.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*bigblockyeti*, do you have time to come to my shop?
I which I was that conscientious!
Perhaps I should be as there is some money in my shop even though I'm not a pro!


----------



## SuburbanDon (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I can remember everything important that I have. This brings another question. Who has extra insurance to cover their shop tools ? I don't. I don't even know if need to.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

That is a good point too *SubburbanDon* as some tools can be stolen and some can be destroyed by acts of nature or vandalism. I think I had better check on my insurance!


----------



## jayden (Nov 30, 2013)

I am agree with your point and thanks for the advice. I don't remember my all the tools. I just use them when I need them. But now I make a list of all the tools in my garage.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Monte, I have to for tax purposes, I have an inventory list that I keep up to date for the end year tax CPA.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been working on maintaining a complete inventory, but no, I don't have everything on the "list". In particular I don't have things like sockets, extensions, manifold gauges etc… And how many screwdrivers can I put in a list?

Yes, I need to get back to filling the holes in the list, and soon!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Oldnovice, wish I could head out to San Jose, until mid April! It's amazing just looking in one drawer what you can figure it would cost to replace everything individually, it adds up real quick! My insurance agent has been pushing me to get a policy on just what's in my shop, but after asking him a few pretty direct questions about how my homeowners coverage would work in the event of a loss, I suspect it was more of a sales pitch as a dedicated policy isn't currently needed. If I were doing this professionally, that might be a different story. As is my shop at just under 420 sqft. is on my property and represents little more than a hobby interest for now. While I have been contemplating going pro, my biggest fear is it will start to feel more like a job and less like a hobby, that's the last thing I want to happen!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

In case of fire it is very important to have a written inventory record of everything that you have in your shop. In addition you also want to have a photographic record of everything. When we lost our plant it was a two month long ordeal to come up with the correct information.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

I just last took inventory of all my machines and power tools.Meaning to do that for a long time.Hand tools and concusables would be a pretty long list,might just take pictures of all the drawers and cabinets to get an idea of everything I have ,just in case.
Sorry for your loss,but it made me and others think about what we have.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Hadn't really thought about consumables. I only order sand paper once every couple years, but it's usually about $130 when I do. The cost of 12" PSA backed discs and 6" X 48" sanding belts can add up pretty quick. Finishes, which I usually keep in the house until needed can be pricey as well.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

I've kept track via Excel of every tool I've acquired, when, from what source and for how much. I wanted to track my spending, plus have a record of where my tools came from. It's all part of the history of my tools which is as much fun as the using of them in my shop.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Brad*, do you want to share your Excel format as it appears to work for you and there is no reason to "reinvent the wheel".


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a bunch of tools held hostage at a customers house. Big lawsuit happening. I could make an insurance claim, but it would up my premium. I have commercial insurance.

Real PITA missing tools, just glad I did not have more tools on site.

I had a boats contents stolen a few years back. Water skies, PFD's fishing tackle. You know how many $$$ are in a well stocked tackle box. Anyway I was making a complaint to the RCMP and they said a lot of boats and boat houses were getting hit.

A couple months later I heard a big raid was held and they found an old house full of sporting goods. So I called the cops back to see if anything was recovered. They said if it was over 2 weeks it was all gone. Little thieves had a truck load leave every 2 weeks to a reseller. They were in the process of tracking the reseller down and I never heard if they found them.

The kids were all young offenders, so we could not get there names and sue.

I spray a flouresent orange paint on most tools. Keeps petty theft down on job sites.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an inventory, complete with date of purchase and purchase price, but will that really help when the insurance guy starts deciding what he will pay.

I ask this regarding mostly all of the consumables like paint, cleaners, lubricants, fasteners, wood, glue, strippers, bungies, lights, extension cords. I doubt that the insurance will give that much consideration. Fortunately, I have not had your misfortune. I can only imagine how this hurt. I hope you do well in returning to operation.


----------



## larson1170 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have seen a couple people post about saving on a flash drive and putting it in a safe. That is a great idea but remember that the flash drive must be plugged in every so often or it will lose memory.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Heck, I can't remember what I was looking for when I went to the other room. Better have an inventory.


----------

